# Maxima Radio stopped working



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

*Maxima Radio stopped working-new here*

I have a 97 Nissan Maxima SE and the radio has completely stopped working. It started with the lights going on and off on the system, then the radio would fade in and out. Then if I tapped, well sometimes if I was mad , hit the dashboard it would come back on. Now the radio wont work at all, the tape player doesnt work, the CD player is the only thing that works and only the last three buttons on the system work, the first three dont. Is there anything I can check or should I just take it in, I am sure this wont be cheap.
thanks!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

welcome to the forum...
For furture reference, there is a section that is for all audio questions and problems.

I dont know much about the stock headunit in the max but it sounds like a losse connection on the main or switched power source. If you are having that many issues it probably would be cheaper to go with a aftermarket headunit. Taking it to the dealer will cost u your arm and leg


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

just buy a new stereo for less than $100. It will be better and cheaper than taking it to the dealer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like a loose connection or two behind the unit. The wiring harness might have loosened, that would explain why the radio cuts in and out when you wack the dash. Good luck...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My reccommendation is what you can do is take it to a local audio installer, and have them look at it, or as others say shell out about $100, for a new head unit. Just remember this : you get what you pay for.


----------

